# Window won't roll down



## Conspiracy767 (Jan 18, 2010)

My drivers side window won't roll down. It will roll up and i can even though it is rolled all the way up it is pushing the glass up. However when i try to roll it down nothing happens at all. I checked the connection in the door but i am getting voltage to the motor. Please help


----------

